# SPL and Screen Size Calcs



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Check out the cool calculators (and the little quiz) on this enthusiast's site. 

Collins' Cinema

My SPL calc was good news. Looks like I can do reference level with no fear of clipping. :bigsmile:


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Well, if the sound is only coming from one speaker (e.g. center channel) you have to take away 3dB. And if the sound is of a higher frequency, you have to take away another 3dB. Also, your speaker's sensitivity of [email protected]@1m may not be the actual value; I've seen many speakers that are 1-2dB lower than their spec'ed value.

:-S


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Yes, you are right :yes: those are some variables, and there are others.

I don't use a center channel. Stereophile measured the Ikon 6 at 90.5dB(B)/2.83V/m. The Denon's 115 W +115 W into two 6 ohms loads may be rated conservatively as Denon tends to do. The Ikons are a nominal 6 ohm load, but through much of their range its closer to 4.5 ohms. The higher frequencies are tipped up a bit.

Suffice it to say, that even though there are a lot of variables, I just wanted to point out that the SPL calculator is cool.  Just plug in the specified values and interpret the result with a grain of salt.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah, I use it often too. Just for rough guesswork.


----------

